# Horus Heresy army building files?



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Anyone know if these are out yet? I check Army Builder regularly, but haven't the foggiest where to find Battlescribe or other data files that may have already built in the Horus Heresy rules.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Pad and Paper mate. Pad and paper. Best way.


----------

